# New to Coffee...!



## tourerjim (Sep 14, 2014)

Not only new member but also new to liking coffe after years of being a tea addict.

We've recently bought the Bosch Tassimo machine and various coffee's very nice cuppas too, yesterday we purchased the coffee mug plunger to experiment and we would like to start of with a sweetish tasting coffee as we don't take suger, the other thing to mention my wife prefers coffee mild black and mine medium to strong white so keeping to one type of coffee for now can you recommend a good bleed we both could enjoy...?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum

Are you wanting the coffee pre ground ? Or do you have something to grind whole beans with


----------



## tourerjim (Sep 14, 2014)

Would have to be preground for now.


----------



## musicville (Jul 31, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## StarCoffee (Nov 30, 2014)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## madaetihw (Nov 25, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome. Most on here are grinding whole bean coffee which opens up a whole new level of taste and choice. For plunger coffee you might find a hand grinder like a Porlex, Rhino etc would mean that for £30-ish you can then grind fresh. I was then going to recommend something like Rave Fudge blend but it's seasonal so not currently available, but I am sure someone can recommend something similar as a suitable alternative. Of course you can also order freshly roasted coffee to be delivered ground to suit your method, though grinding is ideally done just before brewing, but good coffee ground just before shipping will still be much better than anything in the supermarket.


----------



## jamiemoyer22 (Dec 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forum and as well as to the coffee lover world!


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome, you are in the right place


----------



## AL3XTUDOR (Nov 17, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

